# What weight of oil?



## farmallb (Nov 6, 2003)

What weight of oil do you recommend for these old tractors (8N specifically)?
10W-40, 20W-50, SAE30, others?

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm pretty sure they were all originally designed for straight 30W oil and the formulation of deturgents and stuff back in the 1940s-1960s was so inferior to what the straight 30W of today offers. If you plan on running them in cold weather (below freezing) then I'd probably use a 10W-30. Dontforget that if these old machines are gonna see cold temps, to add the proper amount of anti-freeze in the radiator to keep your block from cracking when the cooling water freezes.


----------



## farmallb (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks,

We have pretty hot summers here. Can you tell me if the 10W-30 will work well in those conditions?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I just checked your profile for your location. In a hot Oklahoma summer, I'd use straight 30w. It's a much better oil than the 30w originally used in these.


----------



## dove (Jun 12, 2004)

*motor oils*

Randy
Let me just share with you my experience with motor oils in my 1050 8N. I am no expert for sure but when I got my tractor I changed all the fluids and have been using a popular brand of motor oil all my life in all my vehicles.
Shortly after I put the 10-30W oil in my tractor I had no oil pressure. The pump had lost its prime. Naturally I knew I had an oil that was not compatible with the old engine. After doing some research I discovered that many of the major brands of motor oil have paraffin in the formula.
Long story short, I am currently using Castrol 20-50W in my N and have also switched to 10-40W in my other vehicles. I don't know if the oil has anything to do with it or not but my tractor is no longer smoking and I haven't had to re-prime the pump since changing.
Good Luck,
Dove


----------



## farmallb (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. I guess it isn't an exact science. It has always been 10W-40 in my family for the old tractors and vehicles. I just thought that I would see if I should change my habit.

Thanks again.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would suggest sticking with the SAE 30 as Chip mentioned or 15W-40 for multi-seasonal use. SAE 40 would work well provided it is for Summer use in hot climates.


----------



## Geno (Aug 17, 2004)

Yet another oil question,
so the ford , new holland, dealer is closed before I can get there.
I call and say hey, Debbie is comming to get a oil filter for my
8N and some oil.
He's got the filter and says maybe should run 30w oil.
She comes home with 15-40 diesel oil?
Anyone have a clue why he give her the 15-40 diesel oil
rather than the 30w that we talked about over the phone.
My motor runs really good, is it ok to run this oil or should 
I return it?
Only had this 8N a few weeks, so it's my 1st oil change,
anything I should know or do, like maybe fill the canister
with oil?
Thanks a bunch!
Gene


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Geno, I would NOT use diesel oil. Get a good automotive oil, I'm partial to Castrol, to use and yes, after replacing the oil filter fill the canister full of oil. It will help the oil build pressure quicker.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The diesel oil will be fine. It actually has a higher additive and detergent package to deal with soot suspension and engine wear. I used Deere 15W-40 Plus 50 in my Nissan and Sea Ray for years with very good results. Actually helped to clean the engines up inside. The 15W-40 will perform better over a wider range of temperatures than the SAE 30. Either oil will work fine. Go with what you are most comfortable with.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I use mostly streight 30 in the summer. 10w30 in the winter. I have put in 15w40 before becouse I have a ton of it. Never had a psi problem with any, but always smokes.


----------



## tomttomtom (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi,
I live in south Georgia where it's gets hot and my tractor is a bit worn so I use straight 40 wt oil. It seems to help keep the pressure up between 30-40 lbs.


----------



## Geno (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *The diesel oil will be fine. It actually has a higher additive and detergent package to deal with soot suspension and engine wear. I used Deere 15W-40 Plus 50 in my Nissan and Sea Ray for years with very good results. Actually helped to clean the engines up inside. The 15W-40 will perform better over a wider range of temperatures than the SAE 30. Either oil will work fine. Go with what you are most comfortable with. *


I kinda of thought it would be ok to run the 15-40.
I think I will continue to run it also, as a matter of fact
it will make things just a tid bit easier for me.
I run Shell Rotella 15-40 in my Ford PowerStroke,
I also have a new 3820 Branson (diesel) tractor that will get
the Shell Rotella soon.
Picked up a Golden Jubilee last week, this one will get
restored but in the mean time it's gettin the 15-40 also.
So the same type of oil for all 4 makes it simple 
BTW, 2 months ago I had 1 garden tractor.
I now have 4, I think I caught the tractor bug  
Thanks for all the replys.
Gene


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Just figure I would bump this up to the top, and add a Q..


My 8N, I always use 30 weight in the summer. Now it gets COLD here in the winter, and the N does see some use in the winter. Now that I am do for an oil change,[over due realy ] what is the opioun for real cold temp oils? Now the Oil psi is good in mine but she is a smoker. I also may realy use it kinda hard, becouse I may be FINLY picking up a brushhog for it. So whats the thoughts? Last year I used 10w30, but was using the tractor for real light work.I know no 30 weight, but what else? 10w30, 10w40, 15w40??


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Paul, for really cold weather, especially if your tractor is stored outside or in an unheated barn or garage; I would suggest the Shell 5W-40 Rotella T synthetic which you can get at Walmart for about $12 a gallon or the Deere 0W-40 Plus 50 synthetic which will be a bit more. I just changed the oil in my Cummins diesel in the Dodge pickup and I tried the Shell 5W-40 Rotella T synthetic. Seems to work OK although I noticed the full operating temp. oil pressure is a bit lower at idle. Otherwise I notice no difference from the Deere 15W-40 Plus 50 I normaly use.


----------



## hlpack (Dec 21, 2003)

Paul I live not real far away and I use 15-40 year around in my 2N works for me. I run a brushhog, work driveway with backblade and plow snow. I also plow my garden with a single bottom plow. just my 2cents


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If you park it indoors with a minimal amount of heat; 15W-40 should work year round but it can get mighty thick when the temps approach zero or below.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Never realy had a starting problem with mine, well once but it was below 0, and realy to cold for me also . 

Chief,

Kinda afread to go THAT thin. This is an old girl, and wile the oil psi is not BAD, she is stil an old motor.


----------

